# Quick question, wondering if a coaxial cable will help me get better sound



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

HI, i have my bluray player connected to my AVR by HDMI and i run an optical cable from my TV to AVR. Now what i'm wondering is if i connect a coaxial cable from my bluray player to my AVR will i be able to get any improvement in decoding sound formats or any improvement in sound quality? Or would i just be wasting money on a cable i dont need?

Any input or advice is appreciated, Thank you.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

jason1234567 said:


> HI, i have my bluray player connected to my AVR by HDMI and i run an optical cable from my TV to AVR. Now what i'm wondering is if i connect a coaxial cable from my bluray player to my AVR will i be able to get any improvement in decoding sound formats or any improvement in sound quality? Or would i just be wasting money on a cable i dont need?
> 
> Any input or advice is appreciated, Thank you.


it MIGHT make a difference, but the chances of it doing so are slim to about -1


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Idk i don't have a coaxial cable to try it, but i did have a video cable from a composite cable so i hooked it up out my bluray player to the coaxial dvd input on the receiver. Idk if it will help me out or what but i'm gonna test it out. I'm supposed to buy a receiver today with HDMI connections for $100 so i'm curious how much difference in sound quality i'll get when everything is connected with HDMI


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

jason1234567 said:


> HI, i have my bluray player connected to my AVR by HDMI and i run an optical cable from my TV to AVR. Now what i'm wondering is if i connect a coaxial cable from my bluray player to my AVR will i be able to get any improvement in decoding sound formats or any improvement in sound quality? Or would i just be wasting money on a cable i dont need?
> 
> Any input or advice is appreciated, Thank you.


You will not get any improvement in decoding sound formats and, in fact, will get the opposite. Coax/optical cannot handle the HD/mch formats that HDMI can.


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Problem solved.. Just got a Yamaha RX-V1065 for $100.. nice improvement


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There is no difference in the signal when comparing optical to coaxial signals for digital connections other than one is a voltage and one is optical. You will get higher reliability in the cable itself with coaxial, as optical cables are more fragile.

As Kal points out, however, the HDMI connection affords more options in terms of format than either.


----------

